# Renovating an Angle Float



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

I have an angle load which I am about to do up.

The dividers are done up with a bolt shaped like a tent peg which runs through 3 circular tubes of steel, (one on the divider itself and one either side of it attached to the side of the float.). 

I hate them, if a horse goes down or gets panicked and is pressing against the divider I don't think you could get them out.

i have a vague idea in my head of what I would like but my husband says it can't be done. 

SO, what systems do other people's floats have.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

would you be able to post some pic's of the float just give us idea?, we're in the prosses of redoing a 4 horse stock trailer


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll give it a crack tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

What is your idea of what you want??


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Get the tow vehicle back in the morning so will pull float out and take photo then.

What I thought would be good is: The divider held by a catch which you push twice to release. In the event of a horse leaning against it or fallen against it, you could hit the catch and it would give to the first point which would encourage the horse to take up its on weight (hopefully) before you hit it again to release the divider. Of course as flush as possible.


----------

